# Thanks Jeff......



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Little Ash from the Buko/SodaPop litter arrived yesterday evening. 

I will get pictures and some video up later tonight, I was too tired last night to do it. Leaving for training now and the little ball of fire is going with me. 

Absolutely love a puppy that comes out of a crate and acts like she has been here forever. 
Confident, forward and curious, she is already into everything, climbing the stairs as fast as she can (comes down them slow though LOL) meeting the cats which are twice her size right now. She was at the fire station walking over all kinds of crap, grates in the floor, rolled hose, a pile of steel pipe, climbed into and under the rescue unit.....tugs like a fool and gets pissed when you take something she shouldn't have (saw that this morning....:lol: )

Not to mention she is frickiin CUTE as heck......

Just wanted to say a BIG thanks to Jeff.....she IS a very nice puppy.

(oh yeah, no accidents in the crate last night.....YAY)


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

all that from a BYB? 

Congrats!!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> all that from a BYB?
> 
> Congrats!!


Absolutely!!!!!:mrgreen:

Sometimes, high falutin, is NOT better!!!!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats to both Carol and Jeff.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Little Ash from the Buko/SodaPop litter arrived yesterday evening.
> 
> Just wanted to say a BIG thanks to Jeff.....she IS a very nice puppy.
> 
> (oh yeah, no accidents in the crate last night.....YAY)


Are you sure you spelled her name correctly Carol?!  

Congrats on the new baby....love that puppy breath! She sounds perfect.

Of course, we'll be waiting pictures and video.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Yeah...someone asked me this the other day:

"If Ash digs a hole in the yard, what are you going to call her?" 

 (thought that was kinda cute...LOL)


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

So a Jeff-bred dog is going to be a Schutzhund dog? Priceless!

Congrats and good luck. Sounds fun. Nice built-in nickname as well!

-Cheers


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

All that and I barely looked at them for the first three weeks. LOL 

I hope she turns out to be everything you want.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

let's see some vids and photos to make sure it's not a shitter but by the description, it sounds like Jeff really knows how to breed a Personal Protection Dog.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Like you would be able to tell. HA HA Harmonica boy !


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Congrats Carol. Aren't puppies the best?:grin:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Like you would be able to tell. HA HA Harmonica boy !


whatever. Did you forget that I own a Rottweiler?


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats to Carol on her new pup....

And sounds like Jeff did a great job with this breeding!

I hope Ash has a lot of success!!!!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

James Downey said:


> Congrats to Carol on her new pup....
> 
> And sounds like Jeff did a great job with this breeding!
> 
> I hope Ash has a lot of success!!!!


He had to recoup some money to pay for that little french dog he bought. I'm suprised the pups didn't come with a "no gay schutzhund" clause.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, that 500 bucks is a big help for the ass raping I took.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Yes, that 500 bucks is a big help for the ass raping I took.


I'm sure he'll be so good his future stud fees will make up the difference[-o< Has anything good come out of France anyway except ring sport


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Congrats Carol!!! Can't wait to meet the little beast!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Carol, congrats on the new pup. If you need any help finding a flyball club for her you just let me know :twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

You never thought about fitting in a little doggie dancing..... few vids on here to get ya started !! :wink:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats on the new pup


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats on your new puppy. If she's anything like what I got from my first impression of her (video), you got yourself one hell of a dog.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

So exciting...sounds super fun! =D>


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck with the new pup, Carol.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Okay....here are a few after her just arriving to my house....training starts early tomorrow so we will download video and more pics then too.....


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like ass but who doesn't like little ash now and then??


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Okay....here are a few after her just arriving to my house....training starts early tomorrow so we will download video and more pics then too.....

























































The first picture is priceless....Sweet little cute face....and it's already capable of giving someone stitches. Malinois are great....as babies they look so innocent....and they are guilty as sin they day they are born.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh shes adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

She looks really nice. Congratulations!


----------



## Rigel Lancero (Aug 22, 2007)

Very nice pup Carol.

I like her color,how old is she in the photos?


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

AWW! Carol she is adorable. I LOVE her face, her expression is about 70/30 demon/angel lol. She's a beauty.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Rigel Lancero said:


> Very nice pup Carol.
> 
> I like her color,how old is she in the photos?


She is about 9 weeks.....give or take a few days....she is a little ball of fun. Terrorized Sarahs cat Moe for a bit, then decided that running up and down her stairs was really fun.....after that we rolled around on the floor a little bit and she played tug with my pony tail....LOL 

Had her first raw meal tonight (at my house anyway) and she loved every bit of it......she is now sleeping soundly in her crate and we will go out here in a couple hours (if she wakes up that is).


----------



## Rachel Schumacher (Oct 11, 2006)

Congrats Carol. I bet you got the drive and based on the pix the looks too. Cute little pup. 
The duck must be a fav, my little one likes it too.
Jeff did you keep one of the others? Fotos would be nice too.
Have fun with the pups, I don't mind mine is now 19 weeks young already.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

They are 9 weeks this Sunday. Her brother is not photogenic at all. He behaves much better now that she is gone. : ) The two of them were hell on wheels. 

She spent a lot of her time grabbing his skin, and he was really good about doing his own thing regardless of her hanging off his neck back whatever.

However, when he had enough, he punked her hard. He is always getting busted up hanging off the other dogs, and getting thrown into shit. 



Dumbass.


----------



## Rigel Lancero (Aug 22, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> She is about 9 weeks.....give or take a few days....she is a little ball of fun. Terrorized Sarahs cat Moe for a bit, then decided that running up and down her stairs was really fun.....after that we rolled around on the floor a little bit and she played tug with my pony tail....LOL
> 
> Had her first raw meal tonight (at my house anyway) and she loved every bit of it......she is now sleeping soundly in her crate and we will go out here in a couple hours (if she wakes up that is).


Looks like you will get your hands full with her!

Good luck and congratulations,it's a nice feeling having a pup that meets your expectations,it makes you feel excited and can't wait until she's full grown.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Carol, ya gotta love those pups. You can see in the pictures she is absorbing everything. Congrats. Pictures were great.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

what a cutie, carol!! can't wait to meet her.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Her favorite toy is an extra large kong that belongs to Sarahs GSD, Dutch. She carries it just fine even though it is bigger than her head....LOL 

And the linen rag is a good one to get her fired up on too. She likes the stuffed pheasant and hedgehog, but only tries to shake them to death before moving on to a better toy. 

And, she LOVES food.......typical for a pup of course. 

One accident in the crate last night, but she is learning that if she whines a little bit and then is quiet she gets out and then she goes potty right away outside. 

Found a box of Sarahs deer necks buried in a snow bank and thought that was pretty neat. 

I am really HAPPY with this pup. 

And Jeff......Sarah AND Elizabeth asked when the next litter was coming....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Not sure. I have been thinking of using Rick Rutts dog Vulcain for the next breeding. Should be a good match. He has a personality like Buko's and is really funny as he goes from person to person getting petted. His work is real nice as well, of course.

We will see. There were only two in this litter, and Soda is a good mother, and Buko puts up with their BS really nicely. Esko is good with them, but little jr is an ass to him. He latches on, and gets sat on, and I have to go and rescue Esko from his parasitical ass. Going to have to start working OB, as the little ****er just does not let go. Had to do some grown up things to him just now to get him off Esko's leg. 

Gotta figure that one out quick. I feel a puppy beating coming on. ](*,)](*,)


----------



## Rachel Schumacher (Oct 11, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Not sure. I have been thinking of using Rick Rutts dog Vulcain for the next breeding. Should be a good match. He has a personality like Buko's and is really funny as he goes from person to person getting petted. His work is real nice as well, of course.


Excellent choice :razz: If you (Jeff) ever come to France... shou,t let me knoow. Would love to meet you and your dogs.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am considering it. I doubt that I will bring a dog, I want to wander and watch training, not deal with dogs and flights and whatnot.


----------



## Rachel Schumacher (Oct 11, 2006)

If we meet I'll have mine with me. It's only 6 hour car ride for me assuming we're talking Depts. de la Somme. One (the little one) is a full brother to one of Rick's dogs.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Um....not doggie dancing, but it looks like she would be good at it....LOL










Thinks she's pretty cute herself....









Zoomies


----------



## leih merigian (Aug 8, 2008)

She is just too cute!

(Oh yeah, I just hate your training facility )

leih


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

What a nice new puppy you got.


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

What a great little girl! She's gonna be fun! Congrats and best of luck!.

Debbie


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

From the description it sound like you got a winner. 
Good on your breeding Jeff!


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Congrats Carol she sounds alright!


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats on the pup!
She is a cute little thing.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

A wee beautie !

Get her a couple of hula hoops and show her a few moves to a good tune. :-D


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Jeff after all the hoopla from Carol is the male spoken for?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There is a possibility that he will be for sale. I am debating selling either him, or Esko, or both.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

HAHA....here is some more hoopla for ya....

Here is what we did today....walked for a mile, did 5, 5 minute OB sessions, terrorized the young cat (the older ones kick her ass), carried full water bottles (6 of them) off as I was trying to put them in the fridge in the kennels, played with the bloodhound, jumped in and out of a large cardboard box 100 times, ate some cat poop (UGH), was out in a kennel run for 20 minutes, saw Doug in a Halloween mask and thought it was fun to run up and grab the hair on it, climbed the straw bale stack so far that I went and got her and she got mad at me........yep, she's a shitter. 

If Jr is anything like her the price should go up!!!!! LOL

That is just some of it....she is friggin BUSY


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

hahaha carol--you've had all those old dogs for so long, you've forgotten what a "real" puppy is like


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There was a reason that I kept jr.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Here is what we did today....walked for a mile, did 5, 5 minute OB sessions, terrorized the young cat (the older ones kick her ass), carried full water bottles (6 of them) off as I was trying to put them in the fridge in the kennels, played with the bloodhound, jumped in and out of a large cardboard box 100 times, ate some cat poop (UGH), was out in a kennel run for 20 minutes, saw Doug in a Halloween mask and thought it was fun to run up and grab the hair on it, climbed the straw bale stack so far that I went and got her and she got mad at me........yep, she's a shitter

Wait till you don't have time to do all that. THAT is where her brother makes me pay hard.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Wait till you don't have time to do all that. THAT is where her brother makes me pay hard.



Yeah.....I can see that.......:-D


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Sounds good. I'm in but I am sucha noob that it might not work out well for him. I have too much to learn before taking on a pup I think. Not that I would try my very best and have some good folks in these parts to learn from.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jason Hammel said:


> Sounds good. I'm in but I am sucha noob that it might not work out well for him. I have too much to learn before taking on a pup I think. Not that I would try my very best and have some good folks in these parts to learn from.



Actually, I can see these pups learning right along with a new handler that was willing to do what was needed for them. Not easy to handle by any means, but rather, forgiving.....I think you would do fine...and you are a sponge for info so that is a GREAT thing. 

Today...she played tug with the vacuum cord that was wrapped and NOT plugged in and she toppled it over....backed away then pounced on it growling and barking at it...she sure is FUN!! 

Drug out the large Xmas ornamentals from the shed...santa and reindeer, frosty and some other stuff and she ran up to all of them, played tug by them and what not, so I am pleased with her as far as strange stuff. 
Might have to resign and do Mondio with the little shitter.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh thank god ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Oh thank god ! ! ! ! !


I figured you might see it that way....now....have to contact Lisa and see if I can get over there and work out a training schedule that will work....if it won't...we will be back to Sch....[-X


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Carol do you do Sch just for kicks or does it help with Fire Rescue and SAR stuff?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jason Hammel said:


> Carol do you do Sch just for kicks or does it help with Fire Rescue and SAR stuff?



I want to do a sport since I LOVE it and have not had a chance yet. I am serious with my SAR K9 training, but I need something else. Plus, I am the kind of person that NEEDS to be doing something so I tend to wear out just one or two dogs...LOL 

That is why I like the Mals.....hard to wear out. :grin:


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Gotcha. I looked at your site and all your jobs in your bio. I'm scratching my head thinkin how do you even have extra time? You must not have a 17mo. old daughter and a 9yr old son.

I don't know much about the diff sports but I did watch all those michael ellis explanations and everything I have been reading here. If I were to choose I would do mondio I think. and then doggie dancing.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jason Hammel said:


> You must not have a 17mo. old daughter and a 9yr old son.
> 
> If I were to choose I would do mondio I think. and then doggie dancing.


My daughter is 18.....and now I have furry children.....LOVE my kid with ALL my heart....but I can put the dogs in a crate....LOL

And yes, Mondio seems way more FUN...but NO doggie dancing....next thing we know, there will be a reality show about it.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

No matter how often I am able to get down to Cali and train it is never enough, I'm a ringsport addict. I heavily encourage you to pursue Mondio! It is a lot of fun. I am also the type that likes to be constantly doing something and trying different things - Mondio suits me in that way. New and different is key, it will not only keep your brain working trying to come up with different stuff to try, it will better prepare you and the dog for trial. 

Mondioring - Imagination required.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is the pedigree for the little shits

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/belgian_malinois/pedigree/917059.html

However, linebreeding this close does tend to have it's downside, little jr doesn't look like he is gonna drop............ at all. He is eunich down there, I think he has a bone shield like a terradactyl.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Upchuckie???? LMAO


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Soda has this ability to eat 50 lbs of tennis ball, rubber bone, whatnot that is inedible, and then two days later chuck it all back up.

She was supposed to be Utopia, but she ended up Upchuckie.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Here is the pedigree for the little shits
> 
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/belgian_malinois/pedigree/917059.html
> 
> However, linebreeding this close does tend to have it's downside, little jr doesn't look like he is gonna drop............ at all. He is eunich down there, I think he has a bone shield like a terradactyl.


mm, not that close imo, I'm sure Don's litters are thighter and most of ours are also.
bummer about the eunich thing though.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I didn't finish the whole sentence, which is something I am famous for. 300 mile a second brain, 1/4 inch a minute typing skill.

You are right though, definately not as close as you guys.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> little jr doesn't look like he is gonna drop............ at all. He is eunich down there, I think he has a bone shield like a terradactyl.


That's too bad. 
Hopefully Jr turns out to be a good dog anyway, even if not for breeding.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with him other than that..... at least that I know of now.


----------

